# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητάω  την  βοήθεια  σας!!!

## adreas

Γεια  σας.  Να ξεκινήσω  με  μια παροιμία  που  λένε στην  Κρήτη  του  ξένου   γαιδάρου η  καπλοδέτα  σπάει στον  ανήφορο  ( λέγοντας  καπλοδέτα  εννοούμε το  δερμάτινο  λουρί που  μπαίνει  κάτω από  την  ουρά και  κρατάει  το  σαμάρι  η  σέλα)  κάτι που  στην  ανηφόρα δεν  παίρνει  ζόρισμα. Ένα  φίλος  έφυγε  διακοπές και  μου  άφησε  περίπου  40 καναρίνια  ένα  σκύλο και  δυο  χελώνες να  προσέχω  και να  τα  ταΐζω. Σε κάποιο  καθάρισμα   κλουβιών και  εκεί  που  ήταν  οι  χελώνες  άδειασα το  νερό  έβγαλα κλουβιά    στο  ήλιο  έξω  και  μόλις  καθάρισα τα  έβαλα  στη  θέση  τους  η   χελώνες  ζούσαν όταν  έβαλα  το  νερό  μέσα λες  και  έπαθαν ανακοπή.  Λοιπόν η  κόρη του  θα  σφάξει και ζητάω  την  βοήθεια σας  αν  ξέρετε που  μπορώ  να  βρω  η μια  είχε  διάμετρο το  καβούκι  24 εκατοστά  και  η  άλλη  16.

----------


## zemix

πες την αλήθεια στον φίλο σου και στην κόρη του.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν θελει να την στεναχωρησει γι'αυτο ζητα την βοηθεια μας.αν καποιος γνωριζει μια τετοια νεροχελωνα ας τον βοηθησει.

----------


## lagreco69

Τι περιοχη εισαι Αντρεα? για να δουμε μην κανενα παιδι ξερει κανενα pet shop η καποιον που δινει χελωνες κοντα σε εσενα!!

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι απο κρητη αλλα δεν βρισκει εκει.οποτε ακομη και στην αθηνα θα τον βολευε.

----------


## Ryu

εαν μιλαμε για ενα απο τα τρια ειδη  χελωνας ξυρας που εχουμε στην ελλαδα ειναι απειλουμενα ειδη και απαγορευτε να τις κρατας σε αιχμαλωσια.
http://www.herpetofauna.gr/index.php...age=read&id=10

----------


## mariakappa

δεν νομιζω οτι εννοει ξηρας.αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι νερου γιατι επαθαν ανακοπη οταν εβαλε τον νερο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωπω βρε Ανδρέα, κρίμα.. Μην το ρίχνεις πάνω σου, είχες τόση ευθύνη και ανέλαβες τόσα ζωάκια να φροντίσεις... Μου κάνει εντύπωση, διότι έχουμε νεροχελώνα στο σπίτι αλλά δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητη στην αλλαγή νερού. Βέβαια πρέπει πάντα να βάζεις αποχλωριωτή. Αλλά αφού λες ότι πέθαναν και οι δυο ακαριαία, δε μπορεί να το έπαθαν από το σκέτο νερό. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έπαθαν σοκ από απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας. Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς πώς και τι έγινε.

Να σου πω τι έχουμε κάνει σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση: μας είχε αφήσει δυο παπαγαλάκια μπάτζι ένας καλός φίλος και γείτονας πριν χρόνια, στην Κρήτη, για μια εβδομάδα που θα πήγαινε διακοπές. Το ένα, το αρσενικό, μόλις έφυγε εκείνος σταμάτησε να κελαηδάει και να παίζει, έπεσε σε κατάθλιψη το καημένο, και πέθανε μετά από 3 μέρες.
Δε μπορούσαμε βέβαια να πάρουμε άλλο μπάτζι να το αντικαταστήσουμε, μιας και θα το καταλάβαινε, αλλά ούτε που μας πέρασε από το μυαλό. Τον πήραμε τηλ.και του είπαμε ότι δυστυχώς πέθανε το πουλάκι... Και αν ήθελε, να του παίρναμε ένα άλλο. Εκείνος όχι απλώς δε θύμωσε μαζί μας, αλλά ευχαρίστησε για τη σκέψη να του πάρουμε καινούριο. Δεν το δέχτηκε φυσικά γιατί δεν ήθελε άλλο.
Αλλά θέλω να σου πω ότι αν τους πεις πως οι χελώνες ξαφνικά πέθαναν, όμως έχεις τη διάθεση να πάρεις δώρο στη μικρή 2 καινούριες, θα βγεις από το άγχος να βρεις ίδιες με αυτές που πέθαναν, και λογικά δε θα σου θυμώσουν οι άνθρωποι αν είναι φίλοι σου! Συμβαίνουν αυτά δυστυχώς, μπορεί να πέθαιναν και στα χέρια τους. Επειδή εμείς τη δική μας χελώνα μπορούμε να την αναγνωρίσουμε σε σχέση με άλλες ίδιες, από τον τρόπο που κινείται ακόμη, φοβάμαι μην το καταλάβουν και έρθεις σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση. Όσο και να μας φαίνονται, δεν είναι όλες ίδιες!! Πες τη (μισή) αλήθεια, ότι πχ τις βρήκες νεκρές και τις δυο σε άσχετο χρόνο, αν δε θες να περιγράψεις όλο το σκηνικό, κάτι που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί και από μικρόβιο πχ. Και αν θες να τους χαρίσεις άλλες, το ΕΚΠΑΖ έχει μαζέψει άπειρες που έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί εκεί από κάποιους που τις βαρέθηκαν!! Παρε τους τηλ να κανονίσετε τη μεταφορά. Και αν θες δίνεις μια μικρή οικονομική ενίσχυση για αντάλλαγμα.
Και μόνο το άγχος να ψάξεις να βρεις ολόιδιες χελώνες προς αντικατάσταση, και εκείνοι να τύχει να το καταλάβουν, θα είναι μεγαλύτερη ταλαιπωρία για όλους  :Happy:

----------


## daras

λειπω κι εγω συχνα και αφηνω πολλα ζωα στη φροντιδα τριτων. Αποδεχομαι ομως οτι:
1.τα ζωα δε θα εχουν την ιδια φροντιδα και προσοχη απο αλλους οσο απο μενα τον ιδιο.
2. πολυ συχνα κατι στραβωνει..και αν ειμαι εκει μπορω ισως να το διορθωσω. αν δεν ειμαι δεν περιμενω να το κανει ο αλλος για μενα. ειτε γιατι δε γνωριζει ειτε γιατι δε το παρατηρησε.
3.ειμαι ηδη υποχρεωμενος απεναντι σε αυτον που θα μου τα φροντισει. ενοειται οτι ζηταω μονο τα βασικα (φαγητο νερο) και οχι να ακολουθει την ιδια ρουτινα με μενα στη φροντιδα τους για το διαστημα αυτο. 
4. το νομο του Μερφυ. παντα κατι συμβαινει οταν λειπεις.

οταν συνυπαρχουν ολα τα παραπανω....ειναι πολυ λογικο να υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα ακομη κι αν ο αλλος ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες σου κατα γραμμα και εκανε οτι καλυτερο μπορουσε.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση θελω απλως να μου πει τι ακριβως εκανε ωστε να προσπαθησω να εντοπισω την αιτια που κατι συνεβη...και οχι να επιριψω ευθυνες.
Νομιζω οτι εφοσον εκανες οτι σου ειπαν ..ο,τι συνεβη ηταν προφανως περα απο τον ελεγχο σου..και σου προτεινω απλως να ενημερωσεις για οτι εγινε. Προσωπικα αν επαιρνες πρωτοβουλια και αντικαθιστουσες πιθανον απωλειες μου...θα στεναχωριομουν πιο πολυ που σε αγχωσα τοσο...αλλα και δε θα ηθελα "αντικαταστατες". Αν η κορη λοιπον αντιληφθει οτι τα ζωακια της πεθαναν και αντικατασταθηκαν...ισως "στραβωσει" περισσοτερο..γιατι το συναισθηματικο δεσιμο δεν αντικαθισταται.

----------

